# Great place to go riding...



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Found it on reddit, funny picture. :laugh: :laugh: 

I think this was taken at Jackson Hole


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Hahaha. That's a bit scary.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the people who place these signs, fail to appreciate that we are often there for the very reasons they try to warn / scare us about!!

some simply just do not 'get it'!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, that's like something out of a Final Destination movie....


----------

